# Soco Botanicals



## AAShillito (Jun 3, 2021)

So I really wanted to recommend this company's products. They use raspberry seed oil which is a natural sunscreen. Anyway, my skin looks great at now 52 and the AZ sun damage is not as bad. I'm adding in Becksters list of ingredients incase anyone is interested in duping.  And if anyone does take it on I  would help pay towards the cost of duping it. That's how much I love this stuff.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 3, 2021)

That looks like a rock-star list of ingredients! Have you checked over at the Swifty Crafty Monkey blog to see if she has duped it? If not, and if you are a subscriber, you can submit that as a suggestion for a future dupe project.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 3, 2021)

AAShillito said:


> So I really wanted to recommend this company's products. They use raspberry seed oil which is a natural sunscreen. Anyway, my skin looks great at now 52 and the AZ sun damage is not as bad. I'm adding in Becksters list of ingredients incase anyone is interested in duping.  And if anyone does take it on I  would help pay towards the cost of duping it. That's how much I love this stuff.


This is quite a list, sounds like you've made & or used it? I'm just beginning my journey in Bath & Body Products & this recipe is intriguing. Is it oily on the skin?


----------



## Quanta (Jun 3, 2021)

AAShillito said:


> So I really wanted to recommend this company's products. They use raspberry seed oil which is a natural sunscreen. Anyway, my skin looks great at now 52 and the AZ sun damage is not as bad. I'm adding in Becksters list of ingredients incase anyone is interested in duping.  And if anyone does take it on I  would help pay towards the cost of duping it. That's how much I love this stuff.


I need to clear something up here. When something is said to be a "natural sunscreen", that doesn't mean it has a high enough SPF to actually protect you, and it also does not mean that it will protect against the specific wavelengths of UV that damage skin. Raspberry seed oil in particular only protects against the less harmful wavelengths of UV light, and not the one that causes skin cancer. The one that causes skin cancer makes up about 95% of the UV light that reaches us, which means that raspberry seed oil only protects you from the other 5% of UV light from the sun, and even then it's only reducing that by a little bit.

In fact, this product looks like it's just oils, which means it will promote and accelerate skin damage from the sun. In Arizona, you need a sunscreen that is more like SPF 50. I would not even use this on myself if I were to go outside unless I was staying in the shade, and/or wearing UV protective clothing. A product that is mostly oil will probably nullify/inactivate a commercially available sunblock, so I wouldn't mix them.

Unfortunately, it's not always possible to see how much damage there is going on under the surface until skin cancer appears. Any benefit you're seeing from this product is most likely some of the oils helping your skin recover from the damage to the surface, but the damage that causes skin cancer is deeper than the oils can reach. I think it is extremely unethical for this company to be promoting this product as a natural sunscreen. The FDA has things to say on that topic. Sorry to get riled up but I can't just let it go. You need to know.

ETA: I found photos from someone who tested pure raspberry seed oil as a sunscreen, compared to other oils and some purchased sunscreens of different SPF ratings:








						Raspberry Seed Oil - Sunscreen or not?
					

Raspberry seed oil is praised as a natural alternative to sunscreen. Is there any truth behind these claims? Does Raspberry seed oil have any inherent SPF? We have tested.




					nyponros.com


----------



## AAShillito (Jun 3, 2021)

AliOop said:


> That looks like a rock-star list of ingredients! Have you checked over at the Swifty Crafty Monkey blog to see if she has duped it? If not, and if you are a subscriber, you can submit that as a suggestion for a future dupe project.


That's a great idea AliOop!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 3, 2021)

Quanta said:


> I need to clear something up here. When something is said to be a "natural sunscreen", that doesn't mean it has a high enough SPF to actually protect you, and it also does not mean that it will protect against the specific wavelengths of UV that damage skin. Raspberry seed oil in particular only protects against the less harmful wavelengths of UV light, and not the one that causes skin cancer. The one that causes skin cancer makes up about 95% of the UV light that reaches us, which means that raspberry seed oil only protects you from the other 5% of UV light from the sun, and even then it's only reducing that by a little bit.
> 
> In fact, this product looks like it's just oils, which means it will promote and accelerate skin damage from the sun. In Arizona, you need a sunscreen that is more like SPF 50. I would not even use this on myself if I were to go outside unless I was staying in the shade, and/or wearing UV protective clothing. A product that is mostly oil will probably nullify/inactivate a commercially available sunblock, so I wouldn't mix them.
> 
> ...


 Every Picture Tells A Story  Defiantly not a sunscreen or any protection at all. Some great info another link to add to my reading   Thx for your info.

@AAShillito 
I too live in the Desert & our dry hot summers & winds play havoc on my skin' of course being a sun baby in my Teen years oiled down w/ baby oil & iodine for that golden tan' has really effected my skin today. I can use oil on my skin & it helps.  
When i'm in the sun' its the highest sunscreen' Hat & covered head to toe, but a good moisturizer under the SPF sunscreen.


----------



## Quanta (Jun 3, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Every Picture Tells A Story  Defiantly not a sunscreen or any protection at all. Some great info another link to add to my reading   Thx for your info.
> 
> @AAShillito
> I too live in the Desert & our dry hot summers & winds play havoc on my skin' of course being a sun baby in my Teen years oiled down w/ baby oil & iodine for that golden tan' has really effected my skin today. I can use oil on my skin & it helps.
> When i'm in the sun' its the highest sunscreen' Hat & covered head to toe, but a good moisturizer under the SPF sunscreen.


Try to find a sunscreen that is already formulated to be moisturizing. Using sunscreen on top of other products may reduce the SPF. When a new sunscreen is developed, it has to be tested to make sure it actually works as formulated, because there are so many ingredients and combinations of ingredients that reduce the efficacy of the ingredients that block UV light. Your sunscreen will work best when used by itself.



AAShillito said:


> That's a great idea AliOop!


Susan at swiftcraftymonkey says the same things about homemade sunscreen that the FDA says. She'll tell you the same thing I did in post #4 above.

In fact, here you go:





						Please please please please don’t make your own sunscreen! – Point of Interest
					






					www.swiftcraftymonkey.blog


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 3, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Every Picture Tells A Story  Defiantly not a sunscreen or any protection at all. Some great info another link to add to my reading   Thx for your info.
> 
> @AAShillito
> I too live in the Desert & our dry hot summers & winds play havoc on my skin' of course being a sun baby in my Teen years oiled down w/ baby oil & iodine for that golden tan' has really effected my skin today. I can use oil on my skin & it helps.
> When i'm in the sun' its the highest sunscreen' Hat & covered head to toe, but a good moisturizer under the SPF sunscreen.


After the course I'm taking now' I'm gonna sign up for swiftycrafty'  I clicked your link. then it said you are not longed in to view 1234 levels.  ...


----------



## Quanta (Jun 3, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> After the course I'm taking now' I'm gonna sign up for swiftycrafty'  I clicked your link. then it said you are not longed in to view 1234 levels.  ...


The lowest subscription is only $1/month. It's worth more than that!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 3, 2021)

Quanta said:


> The lowest subscription is only $1/month. It's worth more than that!


I was wondering which level I should start with.  Thank You


----------



## Rattanjeet (Jun 4, 2021)

$1 a month is good to start with and you may up your subscription as and when you like .
I have also just subscribed to it and trust me she has a lot to share. I, in fact sometimes get lost with so much of information. 
I sometimes wonder why I didnt took  chemistry and why commerce


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Jun 4, 2021)

Rattanjeet said:


> I have also just subscribed to it and trust me she has a lot to share. I, in fact sometimes get lost with so much of information.



I gave up on swiftcraft monkey because the information was so poorly laid out and there was so much of it that I had no idea where to begin. I also realized I was not all that interested in it anyway so cancelled the subscription. It certainly has tons and tons of information for a decent price but weeding through everything gave me a headache.


----------



## Quanta (Jun 4, 2021)

SoapDaddy70 said:


> I gave up on swiftcraft monkey because the information was so poorly laid out and there was so much of it that I had no idea where to begin. I also realized I was not all that interested in it anyway so cancelled the subscription. It certainly has tons and tons of information for a decent price but weeding through everything gave me a headache.


She does have indices to everything, I think a lot of people don't realize that. Also she has ebooks which are probably a lot more organized than a bunch of blog posts will be.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 4, 2021)

SoapDaddy70 said:


> I gave up on swiftcraft monkey because the information was so poorly laid out and there was so much of it that I had no idea where to begin. I also realized I was not all that interested in it anyway so cancelled the subscription. It certainly has tons and tons of information for a decent price but weeding through everything gave me a headache.


Appreciate your input' I'll give it a try' . The good thing is can cancel at anytime' Its a win win.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 4, 2021)

SoapDaddy70 said:


> I gave up on swiftcraft monkey because the information was so poorly laid out and there was so much of it that I had no idea where to begin. I also realized I was not all that interested in it anyway so cancelled the subscription. It certainly has tons and tons of information for a decent price but weeding through everything gave me a headache.


I also canceled after awhile, and for the same reason. My brain automatically puts things into outlines, or information trees, if you will, so when reading someone who is more circular and less organized, my brain gets overwhelmed. However, I did manage to learn a lot about what I wanted to learn (shampoo bars and conditioner bars) before quitting. I may rejoin at some point if there is another topic I want to study.


----------



## Quanta (Jul 9, 2021)

I finally got around to reporting SOCO Botanicals to the FDA for making false claims about their products. I looked at the other products on their website and saw so many FDA violations, I wonder how they are still operating.


----------



## Ladka (Jul 9, 2021)

Quanta said:


> ETA: I found photos from someone who tested pure raspberry seed oil as a sunscreen, compared to other oils and some purchased sunscreens of different SPF ratings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link. The site is very informative.


----------

